# Anyone out there from Huntings 76 to 80



## Richard5164 (Sep 18, 2014)

I was a Deck Cadet with Hunting & Sons from 76 to 80. I'd be interested in anyone who sailed with them during that time.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Richard. I hope you find some old shipmates on this site. Enjoy the site!


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello Richard (or Dickie, but that was a very long time ago......). How are you keeping?


----------



## Richard5164 (Sep 18, 2014)

Great to hear from someone but who? Your handle isn't giving me much of a clue. Scelerat? Give me a clue.


----------



## Richard5164 (Sep 18, 2014)

My email is [email protected] might be easier


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

I've sent you an email.
Peter


----------



## michael higgins (Aug 4, 2006)

hi,i sailed on tyne bridge 1976/77 as AB the old man was crawford nickname big c,from tyneside.i remember 1 deck cadet that trip from sunderland called Dennis Dowan think i spelt it right,ring any bells,regards mick.


----------



## Mickdunn (Jan 23, 2013)

Richard 5164,
I think i am older than you do mind telling me what or who are Huntings
Cheers DUNNY .


----------



## Rupertthebear27 (Aug 10, 2007)

Denis Dowen is now a big shot in the world of Estate Agents--He owns a few
You can e-mail him on:-
[email protected]

Jim D


----------



## Rupertthebear27 (Aug 10, 2007)

Denis is now in the World of Estate agents----Denis Dowen Ltd--all over Tyneside--You can drop him a line at 
[email protected] 

Cheers Jim


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Wearing my British Steel Scheduler hat I went on board Dalhanna alongside in Narvik September 1972..........to be met with a barrage of why do we always get the Narvik/Murmansk/Seven Islands trips??? Our wives are on board and want some sun....so after promising a Monrovia,trip after next, they gave me a chicken dinner.,

geoff


----------

